# Good Source for Free Wood



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

I have gotten a ton of free wood from a number of local freecycle groups. If you are not familiar with it, its a recycling group (PROBABLY one near you) where everything posted by people is free. So when people clean out their garage, or are doing construction and do not want to go to the dump, they post it. You can usually post a WANTED ad-- offer to pick up any wood remnants, etc. You can find a group to join by going to 3w's freecycle daat org


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't find a Freecycle group in my area, so I applied to moderate one.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I just joined a group in my city. It sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

you are welcome. I see that you (axylmyk) might appreciate all the computer parts gleened from unwanted computers that people post on freecycle. Have fun. It's addictive.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Also check with the local Habitat Restore organizations. Habitat They have an assortment of excess construction material, donated doors, tools, etc... basically, one never knows what one will find there. 

Brian


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Almost every city near me has a freecycle group. It's only when you head out into the woods near AxlMyk that civilization and indoor plumbing gets scarce...(ducking)


----------

